# 你是什麼大学的学生？



## cheshire

ni是shenme大学的学生？​If I ask this what kind of answer can I expect? "北京大学" or "医科大学"?


----------



## bluelaine

You will probably expect the answer of "北京大學".


----------



## cheshire

多謝,
I heard if I want to ask which university they attend, you have to say "叫shenme minze."


----------



## Dalian

cheshire said:


> ni是shenme大学的学生？​If I ask this what kind of answer can I expect? "北京大学" or "医科大学"?


More commonly we say "你是哪个(nage)大学的学生?"


----------



## Dalian

cheshire said:


> 多謝,
> I heard if I want to ask which university they attend, you have to say "叫shenme minze."


Should be "mingzi", meaning "name".

"Jiao shenme mingzi" literally means "What's the name". It has to depend on the context to mean the inquiry about university.


----------



## cheshire

你指教倣我hen高興!
Thanks for correcting my poor attempt to pinyin, I'm not yet used to it.
Can't "你大學叫shenme mingzi" be an alternative to your sentence?


----------



## Dalian

不客气

Yes. You can say that, Cheshire. It literally means "What's the name of your university?"


----------



## Delzac

"你大學叫shenme mingzi " ( please note that you need to add a 上的 to the sentence, 你上的大學....)

I wouldn't advise that you use the sentence above, for it sounds unnatural.
The use of 名字/mingzi seems to be a bit strange here
More correctly is should be:

你上的大學叫甚么名?(least preferred)
请问你上哪间大学?(most preferred)


----------



## Delzac

By the way,

" 你指教倣我hen(很)高興! " is phrase incorrectly also.

I checked the dictionary, the word  "教倣 " seems to be non-existent.(anyone can confirm?)

It should be:

我很高兴能受到你的指导


----------



## cheshire

As I couldn't display "zuo," I had to choose the most similar letter I could use possible.





> 我很高兴能受到你的指导


Is saying 指教 instead unnatural?
多謝你men


----------



## Dalian

指教 and 指导 are both okay here.


----------



## demoore

Some other simple ways:
- 你在哪里读书 (where do you study? Beijing Univ)
- 你是学什么的 (what do you study? medecine...)
- 你是什么专业的 (what is your major? medecine...)


----------



## cheshire

謝謝!
多謝嗮你 !


----------

